# Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All



## Aquarius (Jul 2, 2016)

_*Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All*_

_*




*_
​It is true that thought is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation, but do you know why? The creative idea required to set any act of creation in motion is the masculine power aspect of the Great Architect of life, which belongs to the abstract world of intellect. Astrologically this is represented by the elements Fire, creativity, and Air, intellect. Through the feminine elements of Earth and Water, God creates and destroys whole worlds at will, by the sheer power of thought. Created in the image of God, the same truly awesome force is also part of us. Because in God all is one and there is no separation between anything, our small earthly minds are a part of the intelligence of the Universe, God’s great mind. 

Would you agree that we urgently need some help to teach us the control of such forces and how to use them wisely? That is why Saturn, the planet of Karma, is such a vital and invaluable part of the great picture of life, especially at the present time. Saturn is a symbolism for the stern and undeviating celestial schoolmaster who requires that every soul must eventually achieve control over its lower nature and complete mastery of all aspects of its being. This sounds daunting but we are not alone in this, God and the Angels are waiting to be called upon to help each one of us fulfil these requirements. Saturn is the great accountant of life whose ledgers are perfect and justice is wielded accordingly, under the supervision of the Lords of Karma. For this purpose the Universe keeps on the etheric level of life what is known as the Akashic Records. 

This is the place where, throughout the ages, each soul’s every thought, word and deed on its evolutionary pathway is noted at any given moment. Because we are responsible for each one of them, they are recorded and leave a mark behind in the great book of life, similar to having been written in indelible ink. These files can be likened to a vast library and a bookkeeping system that, like any other, consists of a credit and a debit ledger. Yet, unlike on the Earth plane, none of the entries in the Universe’s system can ever be wiped out. It is just that the ones on the debit side can and must eventually be redeemed and balanced by our good deeds on the credit side. This continues until perfect balance has been achieved and no more difficult Karma is created by us. And that indeed is the only way every soul, through its own efforts, can and must eventually release itself from the wheel of rebirth into Earth life and its Karma. 

The Akashic Records are shown to us on ‘judgement day’, i.e. when we are back in the world of spirit and stand before ourselves. Stripped of everything that mattered to us on the Earth plane and guided by the wise ones in charge of us, we ourselves then assess our performance of all lifetimes up to the most recent one. Together with the wise ones we then discuss and finally decide the experiences we shall require to ensure our future soul growth and to satisfy the requirements of the law of Karma. Can you now see why it is of the utmost importance that we learn self-mastery and especially the control of our thought processes?

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *​


----------



## escorial (Jul 2, 2016)

i do like to read your stuff.....yesterday i went to a story telling class and an american couple turned up and he gave a rendition of his story about forgiveness and prayer with a moral,miracle story and i was so bored and kind of miffed at what i often feel about religious people they never miss a chance to spiel it out...i do like your words though..they make me think.....


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 2, 2016)

Glad to hear it and thank you for letting me know. 

Much appreciated. 

With love - Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 3, 2016)

*The Akashic Records

*​Some things of great importance happen in connection with the Akashic Records at the time of our departure from this plane of life. As those we leave behind can benefit from knowing them, I am including them here. When we move into the world of spirit, it is essential that they make an effort at taking charge of their emotions. Should anyone who notices this call you hard or callous, let them. They do not understand, but you know better.  Whenever your feelings are in danger of giving way to grief and hysteria, remind yourself that for a while your loved one needs to be left in peace and as undisturbed as possible, because they are passing through a highly critical time. It is helpful to know that unrestrained grief has a bad effect on the newly arrived soul in the world of spirit, and that you are controlling your emotions for them and out of love for them. 

When the soul is allowed to pass through the portal of its physical death into our other world, accompanied by love, light and trust that God and the Angels are taking good care of our loved one, we do our share of helping not only its new life in the beyond, but also when its time for returning to the Earth plane has come. At each moment of departure from our present existence, every soul passes through some vital experiences during its re-entry into the world of light. Over-intense grieving by those left behind can rob it of the right perception for this part of its journey.  

Almost immediately the soul is released from its physical body, but before its vision of the other world opens, it sees pictures of a chain of events from its past life. If the soul is receptive and undisturbed, they can bestow upon it a great power and strength for its future life in the spheres it now finds itself in. If we are to make wise decisions with regard to our future lifetimes, which eventually have to be made by all of us, it is essential that during the time of our departure we should be as undisturbed as possible. 

When the distress of our loved ones does not get in the way of our perception of the pictures that are shown to us, we more easily absorb the memories, emotions and feelings they awake. This is important because during these precious moments, we encounter the souls of those we have hurt and wounded, and any pain we have inflicted upon them is actually felt by us. The law of Karma sees to it that as we sow, so we shall reap, and that any pain we once caused others must eventually also be experienced by us. 

What a long time it has taken, until it is finally possible to grasp the message contained in Matthew 5:18: ‘For truly I say to you, until Heaven and Earth pass away, not even a yoth or a dash shall pass away from the law, until all of it is fulfilled.’ A yoth is the smallest letter in the Aramaic and Hebrew language. The Cosmic laws will be with us forever and until every last shred of the Karma we once created for ourselves in our ignorance of these laws, has been redeemed by us, we cannot release ourselves from the chains and shackles that tie us to life on the Earth plane.

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 4, 2016)

*Guarding Our Tongues*
​ 
The Bible in James 3:1-12 warns: _‘Not many of you should become  teachers, my fellow believers, because you know that we who teach will  be judged more strictly. We all stumble in many ways. Anyone who is  never at fault in what they say is perfect, able to keep their whole  body in check._

_‘When we put bits into the mouths of horses to make them obey us, we  can turn the whole animal. Or take ships as an example. Although they  are so large and are driven by strong winds, they are steered by a very  small rudder wherever the pilot wants to go. Likewise, the tongue is a  small part of the body, but it makes great boasts. Consider what a great  forest is set on fire by a small spark. The tongue also is a fire, a  world of evil among the parts of the body. It corrupts the whole body,  sets the whole course of one’s life on fire, and is itself set on fire  by hell._

_‘All kinds of animals, birds, reptiles and sea creatures are being  tamed and have been tamed by mankind, but no human being can tame the  tongue. It is a restless evil, full of deadly poison. With the tongue we  praise our Lord and Father, and with it we curse human beings, who have  been made in God’s likeness. Out of the same mouth come praise and  cursing. My brothers and sisters, this should not be. Can both fresh  water and salt water flow from the same spring? My brothers and sisters,  can a fig tree bear olives, or a grapevine bear figs? Neither can a  salt spring produce fresh water.’_

Young and inexperienced souls behave in the manner described in the  first part of the above quote, while the wise more highly evolved ones  make an effort to take good care of their tongues. They do this because  they are aware that the Universal law of cause and effect, also known as  the law of Karma, decrees that everything has to return to its source.  They appreciate that every thought, word and deed any one of us sends  out into our world in some way must find its way back to its sender.  That is why wise ones, when they have nothing good to say about someone  or something, they shut up and keep quiet. 

As we are sociable and talkative creatures by nature, learning to watch  the words we speak and thereby take charge of our tongues is one of the  most difficult things we have to tackle on our pathway through life.  That is undoubtedly why as early as the Bible’s Old Testament told us in  Proverbs 18:21: ‘Death and life are in the power of the tongue. And  those who love it shall eat the fruits thereof.’ In ‘Spiritual  Unfoldment 2’ White Eagle adds to this: _‘Keep control of your  tongue, so that it says no unkind and hurtful thing. Bear in mind the  feelings of those to whom you speak and do so gently and thoughtfully,  without anger and haste. When you do this, my dear children of the  Earth, difficulties fall away, sorrow recedes into the background and  you cannot help but become aware of the gentle presence of the Master  within you._

_‘We ask you to render a service to yourself and that is holding your  tongue. It is one of the hardest tasks that can be asked of you. You  ought to see the mists that surround you and your world that is caused  by idle chatter. When there is so much of it on the Earth, even the  Angels can to nothing but bow their heads, because they are then unable  to minister to you. Whenever you are tempted to say: ‘I think or believe  so and so. I like this person, but I don’t like that one,’ instead of  speaking, be silent and wait and see. If you can also restrain yourself  from expressing any foolish opinions about the affairs and the state of  your world you will greatly assist the Angels in  their work.’_

And then there was the philosopher Socrates, in ancient Greece 469 – 399  BC. He was  famous for his great wisdom and therefore only too aware of  what kind of damage careless gossiping can do. One day an acquaintance  came running up to him excitedly and said: ‘Socrates, do you know what I  just heard about one of your students?’ 

‘Wait a moment,’ Socrates replied. ‘Before you tell me I’d like you to pass a little test. It’s called the Triple Filter Test.’ 

‘Triple filter? What does that mean?’

‘Before you talk to me about my student let’s take a moment to run what  you’re going to say through some filters. The first one is truth. Are  you sure that what you are about to tell me is true?’ 

‘No, I just heard about it.’ 

‘All right,’ replied Socrates. ‘As you don’t really know whether what  you have to say is true or not, let’s try the second filter, the one of  goodness. Is what you are about to tell me about my student something  good?’

‘No, quite the opposite!’

‘Ah! So you want to tell me something bad about someone, even though you’re not certain it’s true?’ 

The man shrugged, a little embarrassed. 

Socrates continued: ‘Well, if what you have to say is meant to be of  some use to me, you may still pass the test, because the third filter is  usefulness. Is what you want to tell me about my student going to be  useful to me?’ 

‘No, not really!’ came the reply.

‘If what you want to tell me is neither true nor good and not even useful, why tell it to me at all?’ asked the sage. 

Deeply ashamed of himself, the man walked away. 

This is but one example of the wisdom for which Socrates was held in  such high esteem by his contemporaries. His message is as poignant and  valid for us as it was in his time.
 
Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Saturn As The Teacher And Rewarder’
[*=center]‘The Power Of Thought’
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 5, 2016)

*The Power Of Thought*
​ 
From ‘The Star Of The North’ January 2015: ‘Once a man came over to the spirit world and when he was shown his new home, he was astonished to find that quite a large corner of it was unfinished. His guide said ‘You have noticed that your home is not yet complete?’ ‘Yes,’ replied the man, ‘I am disappointed. ‘ ‘Well,’ came the reply: ‘Go away and think hard about the perfect finished structure and then come back to us.’ The man did this and upon his return he was delighted to find that his home was now complete.

‘This simple story sets out a fact of life. The whole point of our message is that thought has infinite creative power. Thought and imagination can create in your world and in ours. This means that humankind through its habitual thoughts is constantly shaping its life and circumstances. Those among you who disagree with this in the fullness of time will find out for themselves that what we are saying is true. As you think, so you will become and your surroundings will evolve with you. Your conditions and environment are created by your own thoughts. This applies to each one of you as well as to the whole of humankind. Can you see how great and important the power of thought is? It has created you and your world. Knowing this puts the power into your hands to do your share of creating a more peaceful world, simply by changing your thinking patterns.  

‘The power of thought cannot be over-emphasised. Humankind thinks that thought is something private. You could not be more wrong. Your thoughts are expressed in your face and the wellbeing of your body. They are even expressed in your clothing, your homes, your businesses, as well as in your walking, writing and your aura. In fact, that which you believe to be hidden your thoughts are shouting from rooftops in our world.

‘Thought can heal and create good health, but it can also inflict pain and disease, disrupt and destroy humankind’s mental and soul life. Thought can do anything in your world and others. Thoughts of anger, fear and hate form the root of all suffering and wars. Thought can also bring forth beauty and harmony, feelings of kinship and everything else humankind longs for. The scientists of your wordl are only on the outermost fringe of comprehending the power of thought.

‘We, your guides in the world of light, work as far as possible with the positive and creative power of thought. When giving advice, we make it a rule that it should always be constructive and seeing nothing but good, although some of you may call us foolishly optimistic.

‘Your thoughts are helping your world to enlightenment. In days gone by, people gathered in temples and projected the illumined light of the Christ Spirit to assist the evolution of Earth life. One of these days it will be happening again.’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 6, 2016)

*Light Up Our World

*_*




*_​Healers are beacons of light.
As still flames they hold our world in peace and light,
Lifting it into the heartmind of God.
Be that light.

Each time we pray for someone, 
We light a candle within
And project our loving thoughts 
Into the Universe.

We thus create seeds of light
That touch down somewhere and germinate.
These seeds have grown in our heart,
Our very own centre of light.

With every prayer and loving thought
That is sent anywhere
Our light grows more powerful,
Until eventually we have evolved into
A blazing Star in its own right.

*Affirmation*
Hand in hand with God and the Angels I am filling
Every cell and atom of our world with golden healing light.
In perfect and natural ways it restores, regenerates and heals 
Everything that is in need of it,
Including all parts of my whole being. 
Miracle now follows miracle 
And wonderful happenings shall never cease. 

​We are told in the Jesus legend St. John 14:12: ‘Whoever believes in me, those works which I have done he will also do, and he will do greater works than these, because I am going to the presence of my Father.’ These words reveal to us how every one of us eventually has to do their share of healing our whole world. This process has been taking place for quite some time by now and that is the greatest miracle that has ever taken place on the Earth plane. When we behave in increasingly peaceful ways and make an effort to think kind and loving thoughts only, we are making a valuable contribution towards bringing our new and peaceful world into being. 

With the help and will of God and the Angels all things are possible and mountains of false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions can and will be removed. In the course of our long evolution huge amounts of these things have accumulated in the consciousness of our race and our world. The best news of all is that through the spiritual knowledge that is now coming our way ever more powerfully, more and more of them are dissolving. And should anyone ask you: ‘By whom shall humankind’s most treasured and ancient dream of a harmonious and peaceful world be brought about?’ tell them: ‘By none other than the likes of you and me.’

The essence of a teaching of the White Eagle group of spirit guides that came to me through the Lodge in the year 2007: ‘In every one of your thoughts, words and actions do your share of blessing and healing our world by prayerfully striking the heavenly chord of love. Whenever you do this, you will be able to sense the closeness of the Angels and Master, friends and helpers in the world of light, who are working with you. All healers are known to them and under God’s command you are being used as channels of healing. This means that the white ether, God’s white magic, is flowing through you and you are acting as one of God’s instruments. Always be true to your real nature and the I AM, the Christ Spirit or living God within you. Whenever you sound the true note of your spirit and soul, pure spirit rays and vibrations are released from your loving heart.’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 8, 2016)

_*Do Not Despair About The State Of Your World
*_
_*




*_
​The essence of an extract from ‘A Time  to Remember’ Stella Polaris October/November 2008: ‘The power of thought  is the creative force of all life. You are on the Earth to learn how to  use your thoughts for good purposes only, for within you all is the  Divine creative principle that has the power to create the right kind of  vibrations and control every cell and atom of matter. We tell you this  to help you recognise the Divine urge within you that wants to create a  life that is free and holy, happy and healthy, joyous and loving. This  is a life in which you are rendering service to your whole world and  never lose sight of the land of light, your true home.

‘If you would like your world to become a more beautiful and peaceful  place, you have to start creating it for yourself at this very instant  in your mind. Hold the thought of the world you would like to live in  continually in your thoughts. By refusing to allow any other ideas that  would banish it from your consciousness, you are not only raising your  own vibrations and aspirations but also those of your whole world. Trust  that you and everything in it rests safely in the loving hands of God  and the Angels. In your own life always put the constructive forces into  operation and by the power of your thoughts release yourself from the  imprisonment and darkness of the Earth. Do not allow your thoughts to  drag you down and become incarcerated in your present existence. If you  believe that good can come out of any kind of situation and that the  best is yet to be, you are helping it to come about and it will be. 

‘Do not despair about the state of your world or dwell on the negative  aspects of any situation. Refuse to be dismayed by the darkness of  ignorance you witness in the people around you, cultivate love and  compassion for them and all life instead. Remember that every bad and  negative thought that goes out into the Universe adds to the sum of  those already there and that the same is true for positive and good  thoughts. Trusting God’s great evolutionary plan of life makes it easier  to think in constructive and positive ways and to perceive that there  really is a wise higher reason behind everything that is happening in  earthly life. When you firmly believe in the final good outcome of any  kind of situation, you are serving the evolutionary progress and raising  of consciousness for the whole of creation. Even the smallest  contribution any one of you can make to this is of the greatest  importance.’

From ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 9, 2016)

*The State Of Our World*
​ 
Every second, minute and hour of each day of our lifetimes on the Earth plane is irrevocable and can never be brought back. Each time we make a mistake we learn something from it and do better the next time round. This does not alter with the death of our physical bodies. In the world of light, just the same as in earthly life, we can revise what we have been doing, where we went wrong and changes in our thinking and behaviour patterns are advisable. 

For a long as we believe that Earth life is a one-off thing, we shall think of and fear physical death as something irrevocable and irreversible. This changes dramatically when we discover that in truth we are eternal beings who will never die, and that life continues whenever our physical body, the vehicle for one lifetime only, has been returned to Mother Earth. What a surprise awaits us in the early stages of our development when once more we have returned to the world of light, our true home, only to find out that any outstanding issues and dysfunctional relationships we thought had been left behind have not done anything of the kind. 

During all coming lifetimes – however many it may take – we are going to be offered opportunities for resolving all issues and healing each one of our relationships. Being aware of our true nature, naturally we wish to make as much progress as possible on the evolutionary journey of life. That’s why we freely and willingly pick up the threads we left dangling and apply for another lifetime so we can get to work on them. 

I do believe that we are all accountable for our own development as well as that of our world. In my view, there is no need to despair over its present state, because in the long course of the evolutionary pathway of our race over millions of lifetimes, all of us many times over have taken part in making it this way. That’s why it seems only fair to me that it is everyone’s duty to do their share of putting things right and making our world a better, safer and more beautiful place for everything that shares it with us. 

Regardless of that, neither you nor I are our brother/sister’s keeper – they too are responsible for themselves. But, we are all in this life together to help each other carry the burden of the cross of earthly life. To enable us to make the evolutionary progress that is potentially possible in every lifetime, it is helpful to bear in mind that because of our oneness on the inner level of life, every one of our thoughts, words and actions count and we all influence each other in negative as well as positive ways. 

As sparks of the Divine, we are God’s children of the Earth, each one of us a young God in the making. All the powers that are in our Creator are also in us. Until we become aware that thought is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation, each one of us is potentially a very dangerous being on the loose in our present existence – even the meekest and mildest ones. The sooner we wake up to our true nature and accept our responsibility for our own wellbeing and that of our whole world, the better. 

And because we are all here together to rally round each other in times of need, as best we know how to, that’s the reason for writing this and why I am saying to you now: ‘Don’t give up – go for it! Walk that wondrous journey of discovery of the self and of the true nature of your being, to find the healing that is the birthright of every one of us. The only thing you have to do is reach out for the helping hands of God and the Angels, who are waiting to be called upon by you. They want you to know that you are loved beyond compare. It does not matter to them what you did in the past and what you may presently thinking, saying or doing you will always be loved this way. For one thing, I love you – that is why this is now before you.’

God bless you and may the Angels keep you safe, now and forever. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Power Of Thought’ 
[*=center]‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’ 
[*=center]‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’ 
 
From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 10, 2016)

*Present Events On The Earthly Plane*
​ 
Many of you are by now aware that thought is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation and that all of you together are responsible for the present sad state of your world. Through the thinking and behaviour patterns you developed in the course of many lifetimes, each one of you for a long time has been doing their share of making it that way. But those who are reading these words may have reached the major turning point of their spiritual development, for which they have been waiting for a long, long time. I am laying the tools into your own hands to make this lifetime into one that is different from every one you experienced before. 

If you so wish, your present lifetime can be filled with countless opportunities for paying the spiritual debts you once incurred with the people around you as well as your whole world. Everyone is offered the chance to make good where, without exception, you once sinned profusely. Although this too was part of My great plan of life and therefore with My permission, as the Book of Genesis of the Abrahamic religions prove, this kind of behaviour is not meant to continue indefinitely. 

The time will come on the Earth when even the last one of you has risen from their spiritual slumber, matured into spiritual adulthood and now freely and willingly wishes to do their best to put things right and treat Mother Earth, as your host for a time, with the respect and love she so richly deserves. You will then be treading the path of the mysteries and to enable you to do this successfully, you need to take good care of yourself and your surroundings. In all your endeavours seek to create peace and harmony and aim to be precise and particular in your thinking, for this is the foundation on which all spirit life is built. Each one of you has to learn the wise use of the power of My healing magic, the white magic of life, in their thoughts. As aspiring healer and lightbringer you are tapping into and working with it. All of you possess psychic gifts, at least in seedform. Their development is a preliminary to the opening of the gifts of My Christ power, which is waiting to come alive in ever more of you.

To this day many things that on the surface of life appear terrible still have to take place in your world. They are a necessary part of the clearing out process of some of humankind’s most ancient individual and collective Karmic debts that have been waiting for a long time to be redeemed. Everything that is presently happening is an essential part of the breaking down of the old order. This brings with it a purifying and cleansing of your race’s earthly mind, which is accompanied by an opening of your heart centres. In these days of ever speeding up pace of scientific and technological progress it is of great importance to take care that your earthly mind does not become so powerful that it takes over, as this usually brings with it the closing down of the heart centre. 

The wise ones who are working behind the scenes on the higher and highest levels of life on your behalf are aware of this. They are doing their best to inspire each one of you to open their heart, because all human hearts are part of the Universe’s great heart of love and compassion. The more widely you open yours, the better the Angels and Masters can use you as a channel through which the blessing and healing power of the Divine love can flow into your world. This is how the seed of the Christ spirit comes alive in you and is born, and that is the only true salvation of humankind. The awakening of the individual Christ spirit in ever more of you is the true and only saviour and redeemer of your whole race and your world. 

Therefore, go forth with thankfulness in your heart for the spiritual knowledge that is now coming to your world and flowing into all of you. As prophesied by the Jesus legend, greater miracles than the ones described in this tale you shall see and they will come about through each and every one of you. To fulfil your Karmic obligations, it may be that some more suffering has to be endured by you and your world before this can happen. But in due course all of you will be able to see the evidence of My Divine will and power, love and wisdom at work everywhere in earthly life. 

There is no need to shy away from any of these things, as whatever you used to think of as being in the Heavens above and therefore infinitely removed from you, is actually also in you. It takes a long time before your small earthly self finds out that each one of you in truth has a strong affinity with all planes and levels of life, from the lowest up to the highest. On the physical and mental, etheric and spiritual level identical life atoms are as much present in you as they are in spheres far away from the Earth. And within each one of you there is a connection with the energies and influences of the planets, not only of your solar system but throughout the whole of Creation.

Many highly evolved souls choose another lifetime in physicality not for the purpose of seeking pleasure, but for the sake of helping humankind in some way. This does not necessarily mean endlessly attending meetings and workshops or ostentatiously doing good works. It may well be that the very presence of you brings joy and comfort to the lives of those around you, for example the family you were born into and the one in which you act as a parent. In that case scattering your energies and forces will be neither good for you nor anyone else. 

Whatever your present occupation may be, your best work is done when you are true to your real nature as a son/daughter of God and provide, comfort and love, warmth and light for all the flowers that bloom in the garden of your life, wherever you may find yourself. After all, you are a spark of the Divine, of Me, a chip off the old block, as you might say. From love you have come and to love you are returning. The Jesus legend provided your world with many demonstrations of what can be achieved with the help of the power and glory of My love, the Christ love, which throughout the whole of My Creation produces light in all its manifestations. 

I am the Solar Logos and when the Christ-consciousness within you is stimulated, you begin to understand the nature of light and how to receive and respond to My emanations. This does not require being particularly intellectual or clever from any one of you. If anything, an over-developed earthly mind may keep the door of your superconscious faculties firmly closed, making it impossible to come to comprehend the higher and highest aspects of life.

It is for this reason that many of your scientists are struggling with the concept of the existence of spiritual realms of much higher vibrations than those of earthly life. They fail to understand that these areas are of much greater importance than anything on the Earth plane, because without them there would be no life on your planet or elsewhere. As long as the door to the superconscious faculties of these people remains closed, they will find it impossible to perceive anything that lies beyond the end of their noses. Whenever you encounter souls who are still in this state of their development, the only thing you can sensible do is to love them form your heart the way they are, the way you love and respect the whole of humankind. 

Be as tolerant and compassionate, kind and loving as you can in all your encounters and especially with your younger and less experienced siblings in the great family of humankind. Be careful not to create obstacles in your minds where in truth there are none, because your imagination is a powerful tool. And if you think of the young souls around you the way they one day really will be, you are helping them to bring this state about. Your imagination is part of Mine. In both of us it is the source of the creative process. I hold the whole of My Creation in My mind, where each one of you exists as a minute creature that has something of Me in it and who contains the power of growing, evolving and constantly increasing in consciousness. I am spirit, masculine, and soul, feminine, and each one of you, My beloved children of the Earth, is a spark that contains one of My seeds. This seed atom of you contains the whole Universe.

And when you have spiritually matured sufficiently you not only wish that your friends and family but the whole of humankind and your world should find genuine and lasting health and happiness. This can and will come regardless of what may still have to happen on the physical plane of life. Never forget that every one of you is a spirit and soul who possesses every one of My characteristics and powers. Among them are psychic powers many are presently in the process of developing. Under the guidance and protection of the Angels and Me these gifts will eventually enable all of you to travel their pathway through life with the complete inner peace of knowing that at all times you are doing the right things. This applies not only on the Earth plane but wherever else your future explorations may take you in the whole of My Creation.

Before this can happen, with the passing of time your whole earthly personality complete with its physical body and mind, spirit and soul needs to develop into a pure white temple of kindness and goodness. Only then can the light of My Spirit fill your whole being and shine through you into those around you and your world. For any of you, My beloved children of the Earth, as a spark of the Divine there is nothing too high or too great for you to achieve. This I am telling you to comfort and heal you of all pain and weariness the earthly condition inevitably brings with it. 

The knowledge of these things raises your spirit into the consciousness of the infinite and eternal world of spirit, your true home in which you constantly have your being, in spite of the fact that for a long time your earthly self is unaware of it. Through countless aeons you will continue to have your existence in this world, for – as you know by now – in truth there really is no death, only eternal life. Rediscovering this is the birthright of every one of you. It is My gift with which I am blessing the whole of humankind.

At the end of your earthly education you are going to learn how to use physical matter instead of allowing it to dominate you. Before this process can begin you need to become aware that even though every so often you are playing the role of an earthling, you have never stopped being a spark of the Divine, of My light. Each new lifetime on the Earth that is granted to you serves the purpose of taking you closer to discovering your inner light, so that it may commence shining in the darkness of your present existence. You are then doing your share of transmuting your own and your planet’s heavy atoms of matter into the light and vibrant ones of the spirit. 

Each one of you was created to fulfil one specific task in the transformation of Mother Earth into a planet of healing and peace. And every soul has its own pathway to walk, role to play, work to do and truth to find. In your search for truth, forget about finding it in history books, for they were written to promote the glory of the winners and are therefore filled with untruths. Look into your own heart instead and learn to listen to Me, the small still voice of your conscience. Bear in mind that your own work can only be done by you and that your neighbour’s job is not yours, and that all pathways are equally valuable and good. Every one is in keeping with the evolutionary level a soul has reached at any given moment and the Karma it has brought with it. Everything has always been part of the great evolutionary plan for all life and the design for humankind’s spiritual development is an integral part it. 

The essence of a White Eagle teaching in ‘Festivals & Celebrations’: ‘You are actively creating vibrations of peace whenever you aspire towards God. The Divine light within you expands and grows through thinking good and positive thoughts only and sending all your hopes, dreams and aspirations up to the highest realms of life. This is how you slowly but surely evolve into a vortex of spiritual light and power, who eventually will be capable of consciously and subconsciously commanding everything that is good. Your life then takes on a new aspect. You feel a quiet harmony within as your confidence in God grows. True faith in God means trusting that all things are working together for good, not only in your life but for the whole of your world. 

‘The cycles of life will never cease to move forwards and upwards in a spiral. In spite of patches of darkness, known to humankind as evil, you and your world have always been progressing. And now God’s heavenly light is penetrating ever more deeply into people’s minds and their hearts are opening. One by one they are reaching out for love and compassion, goodwill and righteousness.’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Man-made And Natural Disasters’ 
[*=center]‘Disasters’ 
 
From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 12, 2016)

_*What Can I Do About The State Of Our World?

*__*




*_​
If you are feeling helpless about many of the things that are happening in our world and are frequently asking yourself: ‘What can I do about the state of our world?’ I would reply: ‘More than you might think!’ Bearing in mind that all powers that are in God are also in us and each one of being a co-creator with God, we are powerful beyond compare. Read more about this by following the links at the end of this chapter. ​ 
This is our opportunity for learning how to employ the powers within us wisely and unselfishly for the highest good of all. As aspiring healers and lightbringers we can make a valuable contribution towards our planet’s sacred marriage with and spiritualisation by the highest levels of life, which for some time has been taking place. For this purpose we need to tune not only the transmitter/receiver station of our earthly mind but our whole being into the frequency of the Christ Star and project its radiance into the distressed areas of our world. This is how everybody can do their share of helping Mother Earth.

If that’s what you wish to do, please join me in your prayers, meditations and quite reflections by thinking and projecting nothing but light and love, hope and faith into the troubled spots of our world. Do not allow your mind to batter you with questions about any of the events that still have to take place because they are part of God’s great evolutionary plan. If they were not, there would be no need for them. 

Never despair but develop an ever increasing faith and trust in the basic goodness of the life we have been granted. When our mind is calm and steadfast and our heart filled with the love of God and for all our siblings in the family of humankind, the white magic of the Universal Christ’s blessing and healing energies fills our whole being and from there flows quite naturally into our whole world. 

May the Archangel Michael’s golden sword of wisdom and truth touch the heart and soul of humankind to awaken the Divine spark in every heart and turn it into a small still flame of love. As ever more of us grow in wisdom and understanding, may the blazing fire of God’s sacred truth burn away every last remnant of earthly life’s ignorance. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Light Up Our World’
[*=center]‘Letting Our Light Shine’



[*=center]‘The Power Of Thought’
[*=center]‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
[*=center]‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 14, 2016)

*Letting Our Inner Light Shine*
​ 
Nelson Mandela in his Inaugural Address, which by the way was taken from ‘A Return to Love’ by Marianne Williamson, said: ‘Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate, but that we are powerful beyond measure. It’s our light, not our darkness, that most frightens us. We ask ourselves: ‘Who am I to be brilliant, beautiful, talented and fabulous?’ Actually, who are you not to be? You are a child of the Universe and playing small doesn’t serve the world. There is nothing enlightening about shrinking, so that other people won’t feel insecure around you. We are born to make manifest the glory of the Universe that is within us. It’s not just in some of us: it is in everyone. And as we let our own light shine, we unconsciously give other people permission to do the same. And as we are liberated from our own fear, our presence automatically liberates others.’ 

Through our inner connection with the Source of all life, not just a selected few but each one of us is potentially a receiving station for the Divine wisdom that constantly flows directly from there into the whole of Creation. Bearing in mind that in the fullness of time, everybody will be acting as Its channel, to me, the message Mandela used is a prophecy of things to come on the Earth plane, when each one of us will be powerful beyond measure. Yet, this will not happen through some kind of magic, but has to be conscientiously worked on by every individual soul. Each has to strive to bring forth the best from within themselves and leave the selfish desires of their earthly nature behind. 

The purpose of this existence is learning to serve the highest good of the whole and seeking to work unselfishly to make our world a better place for all. The more we endeavour to do this, the better we can be used as channels of light, through which the inspiration of the Highest flows onto the Earth plane. It guides each one of us through their intuition into right thought, word and action. On our own we are nothing and can do nothing. But as the energies of the Highest increasingly flow through us, it is possible to gradually become an ever more powerful influence in our world. All we have to do is to resist the temptation to use what we find for self-glorification, but instead celebrating and glorifying God’s infinite power, wisdom and love.

This applies especially to souls who in this lifetime are destined to learn their lessons through working upfront and in leading positions. But it is just as relevant to those who humbly, modestly and unseen by most earthly eyes serve in the background and behind the scenes of public life, to do their share of blessing and healing all life. At least occasionally, let us spare a loving thought for all leaders of our world and the special tests they are constantly facing, to establish what degree of spiritual maturity they have reached. Are they as yet capable of serving as tools and channels for the Highest or do they still put their own selfish interests first?

White Eagle confirms this in ‘The Golden Harvest – Creation, not Destruction’: _‘God breathed into Adam the breath of life; and God will breathe into you this same breath of life, if you will [as much as possible] hold the thought of the perfect life in your mind and heart. Then you will be able to say in truth, as the Master Jesus [in the legend of his life] did, ‘I and my Father are one. I am in the Father and the Father is in me.’ _

_‘Hold fast to this realisation of the light, of the life within you. Let the light manifest through you; let it shine throughout the world. You as an individual are of the greatest importance, because the perfect expression of God through you can influence countless lives. Every human soul is of the utmost importance because every soul is potentially a reflector of God’s life [and a channel for bringing the glory of God onto the Earth].’_

Julia Cameron tells us how she goes about it: _‘I am music waiting to be heard. I am a song unfolding. My notes are the voice of Life singing through me in majesty. I open my throat to the word of creation. I speak my truth and build my life upon it. I open my mouth to exclaim the glory that I feel within me. I give voice to God and God’s plan for me. I refuse to be small when God intends for me to be large. I expand without pride, without arrogance. I expand through love. I open my heart and mind to the brighter, clearer and more joyous vistas life intends for me. I allow life to create through me the better world of which I speak and see.’_ 

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 15, 2016)

*An Anthem Of Healing And Peace*

The birds they sang at the break of day.
‘Start again,’ I heard them say.
‘Don’t dwell on what has passed away
Or what is yet to be.
Ah, the wars they will be fought again.
The holy dove she will be caught again.
Bought and sold and bought again.
The dove is never free.’

Ring the bells that still can ring.
Forget your perfect offering.
There is a crack in everything.
That’s how the light gets in.

We asked for signs.
The signs were sent:
The birth betrayed,
The marriage spent,
Yeah the widowhood,
Of every government:
Signs for all to see.

I can’t run no more with that lawless crowd,
While the killers in high places say their prayers out loud.
But they’ve summoned, they’ve summoned up
A thundercloud and they’re going to hear from me.

Ring the bells that still can ring.
You can add up the parts,
But you won’t have the sum.
You can strike up the march,
There is no drum.
Every heart, every heart
To love will come,
Like any refugee.

Ring the bells that still can ring.
Forget your perfect offering.
There is a crack, a crack in everything.
And that’s how the light gets in . . .

By Leonard Cohen

Recommended Viewing:


‘Anthem’ 
 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 31, 2018)

_*Positive Thinking
*_






​The  deeper we move into the Aquarian Age, the more we realise the power of  thought and the importance of learning to control the thinking processes  of our earthly minds. Let’s take a closer look at why this should be  so. Aquarius is one of the Air signs; the other two are Gemini and  Libra. During lifetimes in one of them the capacities of our human mind  develops in a different way in each sign and on another level every time  we take part in one of them. Our long evolutionary journey takes us  many times round the zodiac through every sign and house.
That’s  how we, each through our own experiences and in the course of countless  earthly sojourns, become ever more familiar with the characteristics  and qualities of every sign, the negative as well as the positive ones.  Through this our spirit and soul builds itself an earthly personality  who slowly grows in wisdom and understanding of the processes of our  existence. At the end of numerous lifetimes of taking part in the school  of earthly life we awaken to our true nature, our oneness with God and  all life. Eventually we realise that on the inner level none of this was  ever lost.

Each new journey round the zodiac takes us onto a  somewhat higher level of experiences. Up, up, up the evolutionary spiral  of life we move, starting at it lowest point as an earthling who has no  idea that there are higher dimensions of life and that they are our  true home and that from there we enter into each new lifetime. That’s  how each one of us slowly but surely works their way steadily onwards  and upwards, until earthly life can no longer teach us anything and we  are allowed to begin our explorations of the higher levels of life.

By  the way, I do not believe that there is such a thing as a stupid  person, because we are all part of the Divine spirit’s intelligence.  It’s just that in some of us the mind faculties have not yet been  attended to sufficiently. In contrast to this, many are by now aware  that thinking is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation; that  our thoughts of past lifetimes are responsible for creating the  individual and collective reality of our world; and that today’s  thinking and behaviour patterns are bringing our future conditions into  being. Negative thinking all too easily draws us into a downward spiral  of negativity that, with the passing of time, can take us ever deeper  into a vortex of darkness and depression, until find it impossible to  see something pleasant and good in anyone or anything. That’s why the  importance of training our minds to think positively cannot be stressed  too much.

Negative thinking is nothing but a bad habit that can  and indeed is meant to be changed, and nobody can do this for us except  we ourselves. We may have brought such tendencies with us from previous  lifetimes into the present one in the hope of changing them. Well, this  is our opportunity for doing so, let’s not miss it. Wise ones develop  positive thinking into a fine art form. With the help of the spiritual  knowledge, which for some time has been coming our way so generously  from the highest levels of life, this is not as difficult as it once  used to be. The wisdom God and the Angels are providing us with enable  us to recognise the good that is hiding behind anything that happens in  earthly life.

First of all everything is always trying to teach  us something, occasionally it is for us individually and at other times  for the whole of humankind. But apart from that, and this point is as  vital as the first one especially in case of difficult and traumatic  events, we can be sure that they are dealing with the redemption of  karmic debts and restoring the balance of spiritual bank accounts.  Nothing exists in our world that does not have its roots in either  positive or negative Karma we ourselves created in the past, sometimes  many lifetimes ago when we walked the Earth as our own forebears. Time  and time again we have taken part in it, without having the slightest  idea of what we were doing to ourselves and our world. By telling us  about this now, the Universal Forces are laying to tools for creating  the world of our dreams through the fine art of positive thinking.

Focussing  on these aspects, whilst trusting the utter justice of the Divine laws,  trains our minds to remain positive in any kind of situation. Changing  our thinking patterns in this manner is a life-changing and empowering  experience. It puts us in charge of our character make-up and enables us  to actively and positively influence the flow not only of our own  destiny but that of our whole world. One of the almost immediate effects  of positive thinking is that our outlook on life as a whole becomes  brighter. This makes us more attractive to those around us. As you can  see, it’s well worth every small effort to train our mind. Here are a  few tips of how to go about it:

•    At the start of each new day  remind yourself that you are worthy of love and of all the good things  life has to offer. In front of a mirror say to yourself things like: ‘I  am a special and unique being of light and I deserve the best.’ ‘I love  and I am being loved.’ ‘I am courageous and strong.’ ‘I know I can  cope.’ And so on and so forth. Use your creative imagination to make up  sentences that feel right for you. Doing this may initially seem silly,  but it does work. If you practise believing in yourself in this manner,  after a while the accompanying positive feelings begin to rise quite  naturally from within.

•    However, if you encounter the  resistance of your inner child self that cannot accept what you are  suggesting – as I frequently do – you might like to try the following.  Stand or sit in a meditative frame of mind, hug yourself. Imagine that  it is your vulnerable and inner child you are hugging, then try to enter  into a dialogue with it. For example, as if gently musing to yourself,  say: ‘Do you know that you are a special and unique beloved child of the  Universe and that you have a right to be here?’

When I approach  my inner child in this way, it seems to be more willing to listen and  accept my suggestions. After all, what I am telling my child self is the  truth, as I know it now, alas did not when I was a child. Again, be  creative and experiment. Feel within what you need right now and set  about finding what works for you. If you develop a good method of your  own, do not forget to pass it on to others and please also tell me about  it.

•    Learn to recognise negative language, yours and that of  others. Ban all talk of ‘If only. . .’ or ‘I am so stupid’ or ‘I am  fat, ugly and whatever else’. A friend of mine told me how, when she  wanted to lose some weight, she observed that when she caught herself  thinking: ‘I am fat and ugly’, she automatically reached for something  sweet. However, when she said to herself: ‘I am slim and beautiful’,  there was no craving for sweet things and she felt taller and enjoyed  better posture.

•    Cut down on your contacts with negative  thinkers. If you live with one, spend as little time as possible with  them and look for the company of those who have a more positive approach  to life.

•    If you cannot avoid meeting people who irritate  and annoy you, it helps to make a list of their good points before  seeing them. Focussing on them makes meeting these contacts more  bearable and in due course may even become enjoyable.

•    As  much as possible avoid the whingers, whiners and moaners of this world.  People who are constantly saying things like: ‘Isn’t it all awful!’ and  ‘Look what state our world is in!’ are no longer appropriate company for  you. They are in a negative mindset and it’s all too easy to get stuck  in it. In your mind present them with a packet of whinger biscuits and  then leave them to their own devices. As aspiring healer and  lightbringer, you owe it to yourself to seek the company of likeminded  folks with a positive outlook on life. With a bit of effort and  practice, you will soon be able to see that there is something good in  everything and everybody, if you but open your inner eyes and look for  it.

•    Thank all the people in your life who treated you badly,  forgive them and do not forget to thank them. ‘Why on Earth should I do  that?’ I hear you ask. Look at them from a different perspective and  you will be able to recognise that they have been among your best  teachers. Aren’t they the ones who helped you most of all to become the  one you are now? Through their behaviour they have shown and still are  demonstrating to you the way you do not wish to be. And that makes them  into the best teachers the great wisdom of life could ever be sending  anyone’s way. Come to think of it, this is a prime example of the art of  positive thinking for you.

•    The more frequently we remind  ourselves of our abilities and ambitions, the more likely we are to  reach our goals. Therefore, make lists of them and think about all your  achievements and of the good things that are coming your way. When  something goes wrong, it is likely that negative feelings rise into our  consciousness. This is the way we have been reacting for most of this  lifetime, so we cannot help it, but we can choose how we respond to  adversity. Take time to feel your anger, disappointment and/or sadness,  but then resolve that you wish to learn from the experience. That’s how  something good can come out of anything that happens.

•    When  you are getting up and it’s raining, don’t take one look outside and  spoil your day by groaning: ‘What a miserable day!’ Some feel that every  drop of rain that falls cleanses and purifies, blesses and heals the  Earth. And because thought is the most powerful force in the whole of  Creation and we are one with God, if this is what we think it really  does happen. Bear this in mind and open your window wide. Take a few  deep breaths and savour the purified and cleansed air that’s greeting  you. Listen to the rain, enjoy its sound and affirm that with every drop  of rain that falls upon the Earth everything in her loving embrace is  being cleansed and purified, blessed and healed. If it’s coming down  heavily, rejoice and give thanks to the Highest Forces of life for  providing for all our needs, including this one. We and our world are in  dire need of every bit of the cleansing and healing power of the waters  from the Heavens the Universe sends us.

Remember that the power  of these Forces are infinitely wiser than you and I are ever likely to  be. So, every day make the most of whatever comes your way. Each one of  them is a good one because it is a gift from them. Rest safely in the  knowledge that there really is a sound and wise reason for everything  that happens anywhere in our world and remind yourself that those who  look for the good are sure to find it in everything.

•    If you  can spare the time, get into some weatherproof clothes and footwear.  Take an umbrella and go for a walk, ideally where you can be with trees,  so you can feel and take part in their enjoyment of the blessing we are  receiving from the Heavens. Splash in some puddles, like a small child –  your inner child is sure to love this! Listen to the drumming of the  rain on your umbrella and know that this is music of a very special  kind. Stop every so often, breathe in and out extra deeply and through  this consciously take part in Mother Earth’s purifying process.

•     When the Sun reappears, notice how everything looks bright, clean and  refreshed. Know that this is an outer expression of what is happening  inside you and don’t forget to give thanks and praise to Father Sun in  the sky and Mother Earth, for they are physical manifestations of our  great and loving Mother/Father Creator and their only born Son/Daughter,  the Universal Christ. With the help of Its light all life is brought  into being, nurtured and sustained.

Open your heart wide and  breathe in Its golden healing light, so it can flow into you unhindered  and directly from the temple of healing in the heart of the Sun beyond  the Sun. Feel he love of God flowing from the Sun into and through you  into Mother Earth and every one of her kingdoms and how it blesses and  heals every lifeform she holds in her loving embrace. And at the end of  each day, do not forget to offer thanks and praise to God and the Angels  for another day of healing and peace, which with your help it has been  for all life.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Creative Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’
•    ‘Present Events On The Earthly Plane’
‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 1, 2018)

_*The Behaviour Of Cancerous Cells
*_
_*




*_
​Bearing  in mind the creative power of thinking, wise ones make a special effort  at sending nothing but good and positive, kind and loving thoughts to  anyone. They are doing this because they know that our thinking  influences our actions in quite a natural and spontaneous way and it  does the same to the physical matter that surrounds us everywhere on the  earthly plane. Good and positive thinking quickens its very cells and  atoms, and the consistency of matter gradually changes into an ever  finer, more delicate and ethereal one. The more of us make an effort to  follow these guidelines, with the passing of time our whole planet will  become ever more beautiful to look at and pleasant to live upon.

How  can this be applied to the behaviour of cancerous cells and why are  they acting in this manner in the first place? What are they reacting  to? Only that which is afraid has any need to defend itself. It then  becomes aggressive and may even attack others first in the hope of  avoiding being assaulted by them. This is true on all levels of life,  including the cell structure of our physical bodies. With that in mind,  we return to the ‘misbehaving’ cells mentioned in the previous chapter.  Why are they behaving in this way? Are they really misbehaving or could  it be that they are simply sending an emergency signal through which our  soul tries to attract the attention of our earthly self that something  in our life is seriously amiss and calling for our attention.

The  cells have every right to react the way they are doing because our  carrying on reveals that we are failing to show any love for the gift of  life that has been bestowed upon us by the Highest. If we did love and  respect ourselves as well as our life, we would only be thinking and  acting in loving ways and do what genuinely is good for us. The law of  the Universe is love and from this material every aspect of our being  has been created, mind and body, spirit and soul. Anything and anyone  who truly loves would never dream of harming the object of their  affections. True love only wants the best for the other one, even if it  means stepping back from something that we also like and want, but  freely and willingly go without so that the wish or wishes of the loved  one can be fulfilled.

This is another principle that applies to  the cells of our physical bodies as much as it does to the souls that  dwell within them and it is also true for the families, groups,  countries and nations these souls belong to. Whenever cells turn  cancerous, it’s the soul’s way of requesting that the outer self should  go within and take a look at where adjustments in its life’s structure  are necessary. Each time our physical body comes down with any kind of  illness, it’s a signal from our inner self. The best way of getting to  the bottom of what might have gone wrong is by looking within instead of  without and making time available for a healing journey. The first step  we do in this direction shows our soul that we are willing to listen to  its calling. If, however, we continue to ignore its needs, in the end  our soul has no choice but to scream ever louder and cancer may  eventually by the result of our disregard.

We are told that with  the help and will of God and the Angels all things are possible, crooked  corners be made straight, mountains moved and all conditions healed.  Each time one of us ventures forth in search of healing for any kind of  condition, we are entering the healing/healer’s pathway and that is our  very own opportunity for finding out whether that promise can come true  for us and our condition or whether they are but empty words.

Wise  ones are aware that we are all in this life to find healing and through  this evolve into healers and lightbringers, each in their own right.  That’s why, at the slightest indication of physical discomfort of any  kind, instead of reaching for chemicals and pills, they go an inner  journey to find out how they can contribute to the healing process. The  deeper we move into the Aquarian Age, the more we and our world are  going to find true and lasting cures for every illness that is known in  our world.

The essence of a White Eagle teaching from the Lodge’s  calendar April 2013 confirms this: ‘Some time in the future the  scientists of your world will discover that the Divine healing rays are  very real. The more all of you work with them, the more their power  increases. There will come a time when all healing in earthly life will  be done this way, even in the case of accidents. Every one of the  methods that are used in your world to this day will be replaced by the  beautiful Angelic spiritual healing.’

These energies are God’s  white magic and tapping free of charge into them is every soul’s  birthright. Wise ones ask their inner guidance to show them how to use  them energies wisely. This learning process gradually aligns our own  energies to those of the source of our being, the spirit of the  Universal Christ, light of all lights. With the passing of time its  blessing and healing power will become everyone’s single most precious  inner resource. At all times, it is ready and waiting to flow into and  through all who freely and willingly connect with it and humbly follow  the directions of their inner guidance how to send the healing energies  to wherever they are needed.

For anyone in need of healing for  mind, body, spirit and soul, the most urgent requirement is to stop  looking towards others to do this work for them. Nobody can heal us  except we ourselves, though not on our own. God and the Angels are  waiting to be called upon to assist us and to show us that with their  help all things really are possible and that any kind of condition can  be healed, within the limitations and boundaries of the sufferer’s  Karma.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice’
•    ‘Don’t Quit!’
•    ‘What Is Love?’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
​

​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 1, 2018)

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought
*_






​The  following is the essence of a quote from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in the White Eagle calendar September 2011:  ‘Thought is exceedingly powerful. All life is the result of thought. As  you think, so you become and the way you think is constantly creating  your life and your surroundings. And thinking peaceful thoughts is the  secret of all human happiness.’

The essence of another teaching  comes from ‘The Star Of The North’ January 2015: ‘Once a successful  businessman arrived in the spirit world and when he was shown his new  home, he was astonished to find that quite a large part of it was  unfinished. The ministering Angel accompanying him said: ‘Do you notice  that your home is incomplete?’ ‘Yes,’ replied the man, ‘I am very  disappointed to find it that way.’ ‘The Angel responded with: ‘It  reflect the spiritual aspect of your nature, which is easily neglected  whilst running a business. Go forth into another lifetime, as soon as  the opportunities is offered to you and choose an occupation where you  can attend sufficiently to this part of your being. Do your best to put  the finishing touches to its structure, as that is the background of  your earthly activities. Take your chances and see what happens when you  come back to us at the end of that lifetime.’ The man thanked the Angel  for the advice and followed it. Upon his next return to the spirit  world he was delighted to find that this time a beautifully completed  home awaited him.’

‘This tale describes in a simply way how the  life forces work and that thought has infinite creative power.  Imagination and thoughts combined can create anything in your world and  ours. As a result, humankind through its habitual thinking patterns has  always constantly been shaping the circumstances of its life. Those who  do not believe us, will in due course find out for themselves that what  we are saying is true and that as you think, you and your surroundings  inevitably become. The conditions and the environment you are presently  in were created by your own thoughts and that applies to each one of you  as much as to the whole of your race and world. The power of thought  has created you and your world.

‘Can you see how great and  important the power of thought is? Knowing this lays into everyone’s own  hands the power of doing their share of creating a more peaceful world,  by nothing more spectacular than changing your thinking patterns. The  power of thought cannot be over-emphasised. Most human beings believe  that thinking is a very private pastime. They could not be more wrong.  Your thoughts express themselves not only in your face, but also in the  wellbeing of your body. They can even be recognised in your clothing,  homes and businesses, in the way you walk and write and also in your  aura. To us, your observers in the spirit world, your thoughts can be  read as if you were shouting them from the rooftops.

‘Never  forget that thought can heal and create good health, but it can also  inflict pain and be the cause of diseases, as well as disrupting and  destroying human mental and soul life. Thought can do anything in your  world and others. Thoughts of anger, fear and hate are the root of all  warmongering, violence and suffering in your world. Yet, it is just as  good at bringing forth beauty, harmony and peace, feelings of kinship  and everything else humankind longs for. The scientists of your world  are only on the outermost fringe of comprehending the power of thought.

‘We,  your guides in the world of light, work with the positive and creative  power of thought wherever possible. When giving advice, we make it a  rule that it should always be constructive and seeing nothing but good,  even though some people in your world may call this being foolishly  optimistic. Your thoughts are helping your world to enlightenment. In  days gone by, people gathered in temples and projected the light of the  Christ Spirit to assist the evolution of Earth life. With many of you  this is already happening again. May the Great White Spirit,  Father/Mother of all life, bless each one of you.’

 From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’
​
​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2018)

_*Seeking Serenity
*_
_*




*_​ The essence of a White Eagle teaching  from ‘The Power Within – Seeking Serenity’: ‘Thought is a living thing  and its effectiveness can be increased by the power of prayer and  meditation, faith and trust, determination and application. Whenever you  are closing the doors to the lodge of your inner being to the outer  world and so create a holy space within and around you during your quiet  times, that’s when you are doing the best work for your own health and  happiness as well as the whole of humankind. Do not allow the negative  and destructive thought vibrations of the outer world to penetrate your  sacred space. Although this may sound selfish at first, it helps your  inner strength to grow and therefore the opposite is true. 

‘That’s  the only way you can learn to become the master of your  physical body  and its inner lodge. God’s white healing magic * can then  flow with  increasing strength from the Angels of healing into your  world to all  those who are in need of it. At present that is still just  about  everybody and also your whole world. In this way you can make a  valuable  contribution towards the healing of all its lifeforms, instead  of  allowing yourself to be sucked into the darkness and chaos of  earthly  thoughts and feelings. Those who willingly serve as channels  through  which the energies of the Healing Angels can penetrate ever  more deeply  into your world, are receiving their own healing along the  way.’ 
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘White Magic And Black Magic’
​ 
From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 4, 2018)

_*Thought Can Do Anything
*_
_*




*_
​ The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  ‘The Lightbringer – Inner Development and Outward Change’: ‘We cannot  too strongly emphasise the power of thought. You believe that thinking  is something private and that no-one can read human thoughts, but in  truth there is no covering for thoughts. They are heard and seen by  those in charge of you in the spirit world and as many of you yet have  to learn, thinking has a dynamic power. Your thoughts have the power to  either help your world to enlightenment or to hold back its progress.

‘The scientists of your world are only on the outermost fringe of  comprehending the power of thought and that it can do anything in your  world. But many of you are by now aware that thought can create good  health and heal, as well as pain and disease. A great mass of people can  seriously be in danger of disrupting and destroying humankind’s mental  and physical soul life. Thoughts of anger, fear and hate form the root  of all suffering and of wars. At the same time they can also bring forth  beauty and harmony, goodwill and siblinghood, and anything else you and  your world are longing for. Each one of you carries the power within of  focussing only on that which is good, beautiful and right in your  world, so that it can become a reality in earthly life. Positive  thinking * can help you to do your share of creating ever more of this  on the Earth plane. 

‘We would like you to know that we need you as much as you need us. And  we beg of you who are reading these lines to do your best to counteract  the negative and destructive thinking tendencies of your world wherever  possible. Best of all this is done by trusting God’s great plan * and  the basic goodness of the life that has been given to you. Use every  spare moment to focus on the new golden age of plenty * that is  approaching quite rapidly. In your imagination see this new world  emerging. Based on the Aquarian energies and principles of love,  siblinghood and friendship with all lifeforms, its people are helping  and supporting each other, refusing to take advantage of, dominate and  exploit those around them. 

‘Everybody is aware that each one of you is gifted in some unique way  and was created for a specific task *. As a result, there will be no  need for jealousy and sibling rivalry, but full trust in the wisdom and  love of your Creator, the great genius designer * for the whole of  Creation. You will be enjoying the warm and loving family relationships  you may always have dreamed of in earthly life, but because of the  clashing interests of its members this somehow seemed impossible.  Supportive instead of exploitative, each giving of their best and thus  fulfilling their highest potential, for the benefit of all. That is the  kind of existence that is waiting for the whole human family.

‘Never forget that what you think you become and in case you are  wondering how your world deteriorated into its present state, we shall  try to explain. The Universal law of cause and effect works in human  minds and souls the same as everywhere else in the whole of Creation.  The effects of this law create the conditions of life and bring to  individual souls, as well as groups and whole nations, the lessons they  require at any given time. Every thought any one of you sends into the  Universe causes a vibration that makes an impression on the higher  ethers of life. They are registered there and attract to you waves of  corresponding forces that create certain conditions in your life. 

‘The corollary of this is that those who are working in good and  positive ways, pursuing the path of wise thinking and unselfish service  to others, the Universal forces have no problems with bringing you the  things you are hoping and praying for. Yet, it is not only a matter of  thinking what you want. That is only a small component of the picture.  The most important part is wishing to work with God and the Angels to  create peace and harmony, beauty and good health, wholeness, i.e.  holiness and happiness, not only for yourself but for the whole of your  world. If this is your only motif, you are at one with God’s creative  love and that provides your thoughts and prayers with power and life.

‘The Universe has a positive and a negative thought stream. You are  dynamic and magnetic beings and like attracts like. The vibration of  each thought you send out decides which stream it is drawn into.  Thoughts of a similar nature group together, which constantly increases  their strength, and that’s how in the end they return to their senders.  The law of attraction ensures that any good, uplifting and constructive  thoughts that go forth from earthly life they align themselves to other  great thought streams that are positive and good and part of the God’s  Great White Light. Thoughts of anger, hatred and cruelty swell the  streams of darkness and negative thinking. 

‘Have you any idea how much cruelty and suffering in your world is  created by thoughtlessness? This is balanced by thoughtfulness that aims  to bring nothing but love and joy, hope and courage into your world.  Every single thought of this nature feeds into the great stream of White  Light. God’s evolutionary plan for the human race’s development decreed  that this stream’s growth should be essential for humankind’s progress  on the evolutionary spiral of life. When a certain point had been  reached there would be steadily increasing numbers of those who have  matured sufficiently and are ready to add the creative power of their  thoughts to the strength of the White Light. That’s exactly what has  been happening for some time by now and you have every reason to trust  God’s plans for you and your world and the goodness of the life that has  been given to you. 

‘This is what we in our world have always been on with those on your  side of the veil of consciousness. And that’s why we said earlier that  we need you as much as you need us. So from now on, whenever destructive  thoughts comes into your mind, do yourself the favour of uplifting and  transmuting them into positive and constructive ones. The accumulation  of destructive thoughts in the whole of humankind’s mental body, with  the passing of time, has created ideas for ever more destructive weapons  and effective ways of destroying and killing each other. This is how on  one side God’s creative power is used for good while an array of dark  and destructive thoughts is the opposite end of this spectrum. The  latter find their way into the minds of strong intellects who have the  ability to think of ever more advanced methods of destruction and ways  of stimulating and calling upon the destructive urges of the lower  nature of young and inexperienced souls. 

‘We, your friends and helpers in the world of light, all along have been  working exceedingly hard to bring harmony and balance to human life.  And each one of you can do their share of supporting our efforts by  disciplining yourself and focussing your attention on that which is good  and right, beautiful and harmonious in your world. This steadily  increases the creative power of your good thoughts, for they are  God-thoughts. This kind of thinking creates perfect form and the more  you strive to apply to everything you encounter, the more easily your  whole world evolves into a more beautiful and peaceful place. 

‘We appreciate that it is not always possible to turn your thoughts away  from wars, terrorism and all other unpleasant things that to this day  are happening in your world. But when you quietly say to yourself: ‘This  too rests safely in the hands of God and the Angels,’ and then  concentrate on the good outcome of such events, you are making a  valuable contribution towards bringing it about. Should someone ask you:  ‘How can you do this when there are so many disagreeable conditions to  contend with in earthly life?’, help them to find a better understanding  of the spiritual background of life and how the Universal laws have  always been at work throughout the whole of Creation, including your  world.

‘Sow the odd seed here and there and then do your best to practise  self-control and uplift and transmute negative and destructive thoughts  into positive and constructive ones. We hear you say you cannot help  your thoughts rushing in, that they come before you realise it and how  disturbing and distracting this is. By constantly working on it, you  will eventually learn to control the flow of your thoughts. Naturally,  it is not going to happen instantly by telling yourself: ‘From now on I  will have no more unwanted thoughts.’ It’s not as easy as that, the  whole process could take a long time. You may have to continue working  with it for several lifetimes before you gain the necessary poise of  spirit that can only be found by the earthly mind fully surrendering  itself to the Divine spirit of your own Christ nature.’ 
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Positive Thinking’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘The New Golden Age Of Plenty’
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘God – The Great Genius’

 From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’​ ​ * * *​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 2, 2019)

_*The Divine Healing Rays
*_
_*




*_
​The  following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides. It reached me through the Lodge’s Monday Thought  17.4.2017: ‘If your inner vision were developed sufficiently, you would  be able to observe the distribution, direction and infusion of the rays  of God’s healing power. Although they are invisible to earthly eyes,  their energies are always available to anyone. They are constantly at  work throughout the whole of Creation and are strengthened considerably  when someone asks for healing, for themselves as well as for others.

‘The  Angel in charge of the healing group and the one at the head of the  group known as ‘the Lords of Karma’ closely co-operate with each other.  The former knows where someone is asking for healing and the latter  decides in what form it should be given. The outcome of any such  requests depends entirely on the patient’s Karma. The conclusions of the  leading Angels of both groups are passed onto the Healing Angels, who  at all times are carrying out the instructions that are given to them.  It is up to the two Angels in charge whether a healing miracle might be  justified. They are responsible for bringing them into being – to the  astonishment of your world, where very few have an idea how they come  about.

‘As most of you, aspiring healers and non-healers alike,  to this day are unable to access the Karmic records, it would be  impossible for you to use the healing rays correctly. We suggest that  whenever you are sending healing to someone in need of it, you tune the  receiver/transmitter station of your earthly mind into the frequencies  of the Angelic healing channels. This adjusts the vibrations of your  thought processes to theirs, so that with the passing of time they  become ever more compatible with the Angelic ones. Through this you  gradually evolve into an ever greater force for the healing not only of  individual patients, but of the whole of humankind.’

The essence  of another teaching about the power of healing thoughts from the White  Eagle group of spirit guides appeared with the title ‘White Eagle on  Divine Mother – The Creation of Form’: ‘Sometimes, you may wonder how  you might best help a friend in hospital or someone who is approaching  death. We would like you to know that the power of thought is more  effective than that of speech or written words. Best of all you can help  anyone by sending them kind and optimistic, good and constructive  thoughts. In your thoughts lift those who are suffering into the  heartmind of the great Mother and Her Son/Daughter, the Universal  Christ.

‘Keep on with your efforts because any healing rays that  are projected from a distance are as effective – and even more so in  many cases – than when they are physically ministered. Whenever someone  is in the process of leaving their physical body behind, wise ones  remind themselves that they are far from dying. There really is no need  for excessive grieving and feeling sorry for anyone who is released into  our world, because it is one of infinite beauty, love and joy. Human  spirits and souls do not die and will never do so, they merely move into  a different dimension of life.

‘As the great American poet  wrote: ‘Death is the Angel sent who draws the unwilling bolt and sets  the captive free’. That’s why, when the time for laying the physical  body aside, there should be no grief. The spirit has merely passed from  your earthly vision, but it is still near you. In love there can be no  separation. The spirit of someone left behind merges with that of the  spirit who is being released. The laws of harmony and union prevail and  the two spirits and souls are joined into one. We agree that Earth life  is a hard school, but you will find it much less so when you draw aside  and dissolve the veil of consciousness that separated our world from  yours in the past, and then continue to live consciously in the  awareness of the limitlessness of spiritual life.’

 From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 9, 2020)

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought

*_​ _*Seeking Serenity
*_
_*




*_
​ The following is the essence of a White  Eagle teaching from ‘The Power Within – Seeking Serenity’: ‘Thought is a  living thing and its effectiveness can be increased by the power of  prayer and meditation, faith and trust, determination and application.  Whenever you are closing the doors to the lodge of your inner being to  the outer world and so create a holy space within and around you during  your quiet times, that’s when you are doing the best work for your own  health and happiness as well as the whole of humankind. Do not allow the  negative and destructive thought vibrations of the outer world to  penetrate your sacred space. Although this may sound selfish at first,  it helps your inner strength to grow and therefore the opposite is true.  

‘That’s  the only way you can learn to become the master of your  physical body  and its inner lodge. God’s white healing magic can then  flow with  increasing strength from the Angels of healing into your  world to all  those who are in need of it. At present that is still just  about  everybody and also your whole world. In this way you can make a  valuable  contribution towards the healing of all its lifeforms, instead  of  allowing yourself to be sucked into the darkness and chaos of  earthly  thoughts and feelings. Those who willingly serve as channels  through  which the energies of the Healing Angels can penetrate ever  more deeply  into your world, are receiving their own healing along the  way.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Searching For Peace’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 29, 2020)

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought
*_







​The following is the essence of a quote  from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in the White  Eagle calendar September 2011: ‘Thought is exceedingly powerful. All  life is the result of thought. As you think, so you become and the way  you think is constantly creating your life and your surroundings. And  thinking peaceful thoughts is the secret of all human happiness.’
 
​The essence of another teaching comes from ‘The Star Of The North’  January 2015: ‘Once a successful businessman arrived in the spirit world  and when he was shown his new home, he was astonished to find that  quite a large part of it was unfinished. The ministering Angel  accompanying him said: ‘Do you notice that your home is incomplete?’  ‘Yes,’ replied the man, ‘I am very disappointed to find it that way.’  ‘The Angel responded with: ‘It reflect the spiritual aspect of your  nature, which is easily neglected whilst running a business. Go forth  into another lifetime, as soon as the opportunities is offered to you  and choose an occupation where you can attend sufficiently to this part  of your being. Do your best to put the finishing touches to its  structure, as that is the background of your earthly activities. Take  your chances and see what happens when you come back to us at the end of  that lifetime.’ The man thanked the Angel for the advice and followed  it. Upon his next return to the spirit world he was delighted to find  that this time a beautifully completed home awaited him.’

‘This tale describes in a simple way how the life forces work and that  thought has infinite creative power. Imagination and thoughts combined  can create anything in your world and ours. As a result, humankind  through its habitual thinking patterns has always constantly been  shaping the circumstances of its life. Those who do not believe us, will  in due course find out for themselves that what we are saying is true  and that as you think, you and your surroundings inevitably become. The  conditions and the environment you are presently in were created by your  own thoughts and that applies to each one of you as much as to the  whole of your race and world. The power of thought has created you and  your world. 

‘Can you see how great and important the power of thought is? Knowing  this lays into everyone’s own hands the power of doing their share of  creating a more peaceful world, by nothing more spectacular than  changing your thinking patterns. The power of thought cannot be  over-emphasised. Most human beings believe that thinking is a very  private pastime. They could not be more wrong. Your thoughts express  themselves not only in your face, but also in the wellbeing of your  body. They can even be recognised in your clothing, homes and  businesses, in the way you walk and write and also in your aura. To us,  your observers in the spirit world, your thoughts can be read as if you  were shouting them from the rooftops.

‘Never forget that thought can heal and create good health, but it can  also inflict pain and be the cause of diseases, as well as disrupting  and destroying human mental and soul life. Thought can do anything in  your world and others. Thoughts of anger, fear and hate are the root of  all warmongering, violence and suffering in your world. Yet, it is just  as good at bringing forth beauty, harmony and peace, feelings of kinship  and everything else humankind longs for. The scientists of your world  are only on the outermost fringe of comprehending the power of thought.

‘We, your guides in the world of light, work with the positive and  creative power of thought wherever possible. When giving advice, we make  it a rule that it should always be constructive and seeing nothing but  good, even though some people in your world may call this being  foolishly optimistic. Your thoughts are helping your world to  enlightenment. In days gone by, people gathered in temples and projected  the light of the Christ Spirit to assist the evolution of Earth life.  With many of you this is already happening again. May the Great White  Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, bless each one of you.’


* * * 
​


----------

